# 'New' Burstner T660



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi, 
We've just bought a 2009 Ford 2.4 based T660 at the Feb NEC show. Apart from being a few (6) cms shorter, are there any other benefits over the newer Fiat units? I heard one disgruntled visitor to the stand say 'Oh, I suppose you've changed to Fiat 'cos they're cheaper'. From all we read, we feel well pleased, especially with the price and extras. My only worry is the camber/pavement profile outside our drive, and the possibility of grounding. I'm thinking of making up a couple of wood fillets to lay in the gutter. Can't wait for it to arrive, as it's our first van, for which (no real regrets) we've given up a big boat. Would really like to hear too of the value of the owners' club - memberships proliferate these days, so if it's not the best value, I won't! At least the RYA has been ditched! 
Cheers 
PS Not sure where to post for visiblity/relevance, so apologies if you've seen this elsewhere on the site!!!


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your new mh how exciting! When will you take delivery?

Sorry can't answer any of your questions just wanted to congratulate you!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi smokeyjoe and welcome to the site  

I have removed your other 2 posts so your replies will be together on this one thread  

You might also consider subscribing; its only a tenner and most folk on here will tell you its the best ten pounds that they have spent on their motorhome  :wink:


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Delivery is scheduled for 1st April; think we'd better put that back a day; too much work went into our choice to permit that one! I'll say one thing about Burstner though, already. It's really hard finding serious technical info about their products; the literature says little in the way of fact apart from the usual and changes seem to be rung in fitting out, willy nilly. I keep ringing the dealer with silly questions that I already know about competitive products.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

*Burstner Nexxo T660*

Hi Smokeyjoe

We bought our T660 just before xmas and so far have managed a couple of weekend trips - it would have been more if the weather had permitted!

Like you, its our first MH after years of caravanning and we absolutely love it. We cannot understand why it has taken us so long to 'see the light'! (although I think money may have had a part to play!)

We are getting used to all the bits and pieces and cannot believe how much easier it is than our caravan. We have been out in the freezing weather and have been toasty warm in the van and the fixed bed is fantastic. The shower has been christened and apart from a hiccup with the toilet flush all works well (the flush was only a dribble but after a post on this site we were advised to prime the whole water system and since then its a positive torrent!!!) We also love the blue light in the fridge!!!!!

So far we have fitted a SOG and a bike rack and our next plan is an alarm, reversing camera and possibly a satellite dish, as we want more freedom to wild camp and our portable dish does not fit that bill.

We have the 110 bhp but its a dream to drive (much easier than our Discovery) and pulls up the hills near home with no problems - we have to fight over who is driving! I'm still a little nervous about potentially getting stuck in a car park but figure I will just have to muster a good Reginald Molehusband impression.

We also went to the show this week and after looking at lots of vans of all shapes and sizes we are still convinced we made the right decision! It was very reassuring.

I have found Burstner UK to be very helpful whenever I have contacted them with silly questions and Ian Knowles was very helpful. We only had one habitation key and simply wanted a spare. Our dealer was making daft suggestions about replacing lock barrels but when I contacted Mr Knowles he offered to sort it out and 2 new keys arrived by post direct from Germany within a week.

Congratulations on your purchase. I hope you will be as pleased as we are and have lots of happy adventures. Feel free to ask if you have any questions.

OwnedbyCollies.


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello,
We have had our Burstner T660 for 22 months now and we are very pleased with it. No real problems apart from our dealer deciding to close down all their branches in the south.

Chris


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, and esp to owned by collies; most helpful and encouraging. We look forward to getting further afield than we ever did in our yacht; hope the systems are no more complicated!


----------

